# Cant install AVG free after virus and spyware removal



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Yesterday I went to my cousin's house to fix their computer. I noticed that the AVG free I had installed was no longer on the computer. I found that strange. Well after running Malwarebytes, SuperAntiSpyware and Trojan Remover I got rid of quite a few malware and trojan viruses. However after trying to install AVG free again I can't get past an error and it won't allow me to install it. I have tried 4 times to do it and same thing everytime. I get a pop up from ZoneAlarm firewall saying stub.exe is trying to access the internet. If I deny this then AVG hangs up and won't connect to install. If I allow this it connects then asks me if I wanna download the free version or 30 day trial of a paid version but then a box pops with an error code. I cannot get past this error code to install. I assume it is the stub.exe preventing me from installing AVG. I have looked up stub.exe and there isn't alot on this topic. It appears it is a virus but I am not quite sure. What should I do? I was gonna try to do a system restore but will that affect the router recently installed? What should I do to get AVG to work. I really do not wanna reformat this computer again after only 3 months. Thanks.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I think you are still infected
please read this

http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/622404-please-read-here-first-before.html
Then make a post in that forum please


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I can't do that right now. I will have to go back to her house in a few days. If I post the hijack this results how long before I get a response. Her house is 40 mins out of my way and I don't wanna have to go back to fix this issue. Thanks.


----------



## montreyj (Aug 9, 2009)

Try downloading Avast Home Edition and run a full scan. Here is the link to their site http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I believe I would do a free online scan, there are several out there, this is a good one, it uses nod 32 technology, and is found here: http://www.eset.com/onlinescan/ it doesn`t need to be downloaded, it runs online. When it is finished, you will know if you are infected or not, and exactly what the virus is. There is also AVG`s own removal tool to remove any leftover parts of your old avg software which could be stopping the new installation, it is found here:http://www.avg.com/download-tools of course, read all info on the software I have just mentioned, and make sure you understand how they work, and exactly what they will do.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry, see that what I started to post is already mentioned in post #5.
Vicks


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear JMT74,
stub.exe is "scumware" http://www.greatis.com/appdata/u/s/stub.exe.htmwhich enters win32 along with Kazaa and Ezula. Since we are not authorized to fix this ,in this Gen. Security forum, as suggested you may ask the Moderator to shift this to Malware removal forums! Best wishes.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I will do the free online scan and AVG removal tool as suggested. Also I will look in the Add/Remove programs for a program that would be using the stub.exe. I will let you know how things work out tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok, I ran the free online scan and it found 22 viruses and such. Then I ran the AVG removal tool. Tried to install AVG back and it installed. =) However ZoneAlarm firewall still had that pop up come up saying stub.exe wants to connect. I had to allow it. Anyway I got AVG to install which is a good thing. Now I wanna get rid of that stub.exe bs. Can the moderator please move this to the Malware removal forum? I don't understand why SuperantiSpyware or Malwarebytes wouldn't get rid of this if it was truley malware.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear JMT74,
Your PC is sort of "Cyrus the virus"(Conair)! Please click on the "Report" and request the mod. to shift to Malware forum! Best wishes.:up:


----------



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

Let's not confuse my PC with my cousin's PC. LOL I clean my computer weekly as not to run into this sort of issue she is having with her's.


----------

